# Spiel stürzt vor start ab *Gelöst*



## Shelung (14. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

Ich habe mir zuletzt Rift gekauft und nach stundenlangem downloaden und beheben der patch Probleme lief es auf einmal.

Glücklich wie nur ein Kind an heilig abend drücke ich auf start und BAMMM der trailer läuft.


Als könnte ich nicht glücklicher sein....

Doch dann.


Nach dem Trailer schwarzes Bild. Programm wird beendet und es sagt es will einen fehler zu trion senden und bietet mir den neustart an (was zum wiederholten absturz führt).


*i5-750
*ati radeon hd 5750  1gb ddr5
*8gb ram


Denke sollte reichen immerhin spiele ich ja auch Crysis und co.

Grafik Treiber ist eigentlich auch aktuell.



Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das es sich wohl um ein Fehler des Spieles handelt da ja kein Fehler in Beziehung von Internet und co kahm.

Genaue angaben zum Fehler erhalte ich natürlich nicht was ja eigentlich ein größeres Problem als der Fehler selbst ist 

Achja also das spie stürzt erst ab wenn der Trailer und co. zu ende ist also muss es was mit dem spiel zu tun haben. gibt es eine art repair Programm ^^



Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar ideen.


*der Trick mit der Eingabeaufforderung funktioniert z.b. nicht.






Die Patches haben den Client wohl etwas naja... aber wieder repariert


----------



## ayanamiie (14. März 2011)

dann lad dir graka treiber neu und probiers nochmal und starte das spielmal als admin guckauchmal nahc ob die zusatzsachen instaliertwurde.

da wurdne ja 3 programme nochmal mit instaliert evtl is da was fehlerhaft


----------



## pastranora (14. März 2011)

Ich hatte auch das Problem nach 3 Tagen habe ich eine Lösung gefunden aber nicht dank Trion

Gib in Der Windowsconsole folgendes ein : netsh winsock reset
 Danach starte den PC neu. Diese Methode hat bei mir geholfen.



im Internet ist dies zu finden bei Problemen
*IMPORTANT:*




_*- Update your nVidia and ATI video / Graphics cards to their latest drivers.*_

_*- If you have encountered problems or solutions not listed in this guide, feel free to post it in the comment section below. No registration required *_

_*- Be sure that your PC meets the Rift PC system requirements:*_

*Minimum System Requirements*


Operating system: Windows XP, Vista or 7
Processor: Dual Core 2.0 GHz or better
Memory: 2 GB
Hard disk space: 8.0 GB available
Video: Nvidia GeForce FX 5900, ATI/AMD Radeon X300, Intel GMA X4500 or better.
Sound: DirectX 8.1 compliant card
DirectX®: 9.0c, June 2010 update
Broadband internet connection (DSL, cable modem or other high speed connection)
 *Recommended System Requirements
*


Operating system: Windows XP, Vista or 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo 2.2 GHz or better
Memory: 4 GB
Hard disk space: 8.0 GB available
Desktop Video: Nvidia GTS 250 or better
Notebook Video: Nvidia GTX 200M series or better
Sound: DirectX 8.1 compliant card
DirectX®: 9.0c, June 2010 update
Broadband internet connection (DSL, cable modem or other high speed connection)
 *Problem #1: Rift PC automatically shuts down computer after only a few minutes of playtime *

*Possible Solution #1: *

 Run the game in windowed mode

*Possible Solution #2: *

 Enable Vsync in the game’s graphic settings

*Problem #2: When casting spells in Rift PC, there are no effects and particles *

*Possible Solution #1: *

 Put spell detail to 1

*Problem #3: Encounter low framerate / choppy / stuttering gameplay / poor performance when playing Rift PC *

*Possible Solution #1:* _(by desta) _

 you will find a download link to a dx9.dll, this dll was used by people like me when playing fallout new vegas, this game used the same gamebro engine and version, and i had the same poor performance for my ATI, all you do is place this DLL in your rift folder and it will be loaded, you should see an instant frame rate boost.

 it works for me, i hope if work for you, use at your own risk.

 edit to add better links
NVIDIA: http://newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34778
ATI: http://newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34970

 For Ati and nvidia> D3D9Gen_b3-34970 http://newvegasnexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=34970

 use this, it will allow you to make a Dll with a selected card, i use a HD 5970, i asked it to make the dll for that card, i used this dll with the game and got even more performance out of it.

*P**roblem #4: Encounter crash – Rift PC crashes / keeps crashing after launch, while loading, or while playing – error message appears “The Rift Client was unable to load some data. Please run the recover option as soon as possible”*

*Possible Solution #1: *

 Disable all unnecessary background applications

*Possible Solution #2: *

 Disable your anti-virus softwares

*Possible Solution #3: *

 Download and install an older version of your video card’s current driver

*Possible Solution #4: *

 Run the game in windowed mode

*Possible Solution #5: *

 Update your DirectX

*Possible Solution #6:*

 Lower the game’s graphics settings

*Problem #5: Sound is choppy / lots of static noise / starts crackling when playing Rift PC while using a headphone *

*Possible Solution #1: *

 If your system sound settings is set to 5.1, change it to stereo

*Problem #6: Encounter Error #2002 stating that you are not authorized to play Rift PC *

*Possible Solution #1: *

 After creating an account, choose a payment plan and input your credit card information. You won’t be billed yet because the first 30 days of playing the MMO is free

*Problem #7: Encounter error 2005 Failed to Connect to the Authentication Server after launching Rift PC *

*Possible Solution #1: *

 Make sure the date and time settings in your PC is corret

*Possible Solution #2: *_(by Trion, the developers of Rift)_

 Disable all non-essential startup items and services that are running in the background. The best way to do this is through the System Configuration utility. You can run this utility by following the steps below:

 1. Press the Windows + R keys simultaneously.
2. In the Run window that appears, type “msconfig” without the quotes and click OK.
3. In the System Configuration window, click on the Startup tab.
4. Click the Disable all button.
5. Click on the Services tab.
6. Click on the checkbox next to “Hide all Microsoft services”, which will remove all of the Microsoft services from the Services list.
7. Click on the Disable all button.
8. Click OK.

 You will then be prompted to restart the computer, which you should do before proceeding.

 Next you will need to ping our patching server to get the IP of the closest patching server to you. Do this by opening a CMD window (Windows key + R then type in cmd and hit enter)

 When you have the CMD window open type in the command “ping update2.triongames.com” without the quotes. You will see the IP address in brackets next to an Akamai address example being a308.g.akamai.net [63.97.123.50]. Write down the IP address that is in brackets.

 Now you are going to type in a command that will have you manually patch the game using that server specifically. First step is getting into the folder it was installed to in the command window.

 For Windows 7 type this into CMD “cd C:\Program Files (x86)\RIFT Game” without the quotes or “C:\Program Files\RIFT Game” without the quotes for XP\Vista. Now that you are here we will have you run the patcher directly. Type the following command. riftpatchlive.exe -hosts update2.triongames.com:80:”ip address from the ping” (remove the quotes) Example: riftpatchlive.exe -hosts update2.triongames.com:80:208.94.26.142

 This will bring up the game patcher on the computer, go ahead and login and begin to patch. This should allow you to connect to this one patch server. If you had already downloaded part of the patch please delete what you already had and start over so there is no mismatch of data.


----------



## Shelung (14. März 2011)

Habe ich eigentlich ALLES gemacht. Aber ich schaue nochmal nach den Zusatz softwares wie *c++?*

Und naja älteren Grafik treiber^^.



Könnte kotzen dämliche 100 mb Pakete von ati mit meiner 50kbs Leitung xD.



Kann ich Grafik Settings vor spiel start ändern?
Kann ich irgendwie an den Fehler code bzw. and den fehler rankommen?


Achja z.b. visual c++ habe ich ja schon früher mal drauf gemacht durch microsoft. Hat es etwas damit zu tun?


*pastranora was hast du für eine grafikarte?


----------



## pastranora (15. März 2011)

Shelung schrieb:


> *pastranora was hast du für eine grafikarte?



ich hatte da Problem auf 4 PC's mit :>> 2xATI ; ati 5790 ; ATI Radeon mobil /// 2xNVIDIA Geforce GTX 285* GeForce GT 440*


----------



## Shelung (15. März 2011)

Achso.


Naja spiel neu installiert will patchen *dauert 7-8 stunden*  Über ancht fährt sich das scheis ding neu hoch.

Lass es den tag über laufen komme ich nach hause und das ding hatte einen bluescreen? so stand es in der Fehlermeldung.



Ich hatte mit diesem Pc noch NIE! einen Bluescreen O.o

*heute Nacht das war ja Windows selber **dank** eines updates.



Warum eigentlich immer ich -.-


----------



## DomiJi (19. März 2011)

Hi, 

hat sich bei dir was ergeben? Habe die gleiche Konfiguration wie du (wahrschein auch der Acer PC oder?) und bei mir taucht genau der gleiche Fehler auf. Kann schwer dran glauben, dass es am Rechner liegt, da sonst alles läuft.

Bin auch für jeden Tipp dankbar :-)

LG
DomiJi


----------

